# Orange Tabby - In Need of a New Family & Home



## omeara7 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello,

I just recently moved and unfortunately am not allowed to have pets in my new apartment. I had this cat for 4+ years and he was 1 or 2 when I adopted him from the SPCA. Now, I'd just love to find another foster family/home for him so I don't have to resort to taking him back to the SPCA again. I fear they will put him down if I have to do that.

Sheamus is extremely independent. He will not over-eat so you can give him a large bowl of food which will last weeks at a time. He has never gone to the bathroom outside the litter box, even when it has been in need of changing.

He has always been an indoor cat and just received all of his vaccinations and was given a clean bill of health by a veterinarian on 1/5/13. I have the receipts for these as well (Rabies and FRCVP which is the feline distemper vaccine)

I do not want any money for him - I only want another caring family for him to live with. Thank you!

Pictures of him can be found here: Orange Tabby in Need af a New Family and Home | Philadelphia | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 26398626

Please contact me through the above link if interested (I don't have 25 posts yet so I can't use the Private Messaging system on here yet). Thanks!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

omeara7 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just recently moved and unfortunately am not allowed to have pets in my new apartment. I had this cat for 4+ years and he was 1 or 2 when I adopted him from the SPCA. Now, I'd just love to find another foster family/home for him so I don't have to resort to taking him back to the SPCA again. I fear they will put him down if I have to do that.
> 
> ...


 Sorry but are you for real ????? why did'nt you look for a new place that was cat freindly ???

You have had this cat for 4plus yrs ," you can give him a large bowl of food which will last weeks at a time."..... omg am i reading this right ," I do not want any money for him " ..... nor should you .... well imo i really hope you are'nt taking the mick ..... your cat deserves a loving home i hope he finds it ..... if you truly cared/loved your cat you would walk through hell and high water to keep him ...... enough said from me ...


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

tincan said:


> Sorry but are you for real ????? why did'nt you look for a new place that was cat freindly ???
> 
> You have had this cat for 4plus yrs ," you can give him a large bowl of food which will last weeks at a time."..... omg am i reading this right ," I do not want any money for him " ..... nor should you .... well imo i really hope you are'nt taking the mick ..... your cat deserves a loving home i hope he finds it ..... if you truly cared/loved your cat you would walk through hell and high water to keep him ...... enough said from me ...


Yes, I have to say, litter not cleaned for days and food for weeks? Cats need daily feeding and cleaning. I hope someone takes him because from what you have written....


----------



## omeara7 (Feb 27, 2013)

I think there was some misunderstanding here.

I thought I was going to be able to have him in my new apartment but that didn't end up being the case. He is still in the other apartment I came from with some friends that still live there. I have some time to find him a new home before they move out, which is what I'm trying to do here.

He's never had an empty food bowl. What I was trying to say was that he only eats when he's hungry and only eats what he needs so you can give him more than 1 serving of dry food at once. I don't see what's wrong with doing that. Of course if he over-ate, I wouldn't do that since that would be unhealthy for him. They sell cat food bowls that hold a lot of food so I don't think this is bad in any way.

The litter has gotten a little dirty a few times when I was away for a few days but nothing too bad. He doesn't spray or go to the bathroom anywhere other than his litter box. This is what I meant there and maybe worded that poorly.

I'm not a bad pet owner, though others seem to assume I am. This cat was in the pound for 9 months and had been adopted and returned multiple times. They said if he was there much longer, they'd have to put him down. So I think he's had a pretty good life for the last 4+ years.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Can i ask why hes on ebay?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

It is not the auction site. It looks like the equivalent of Gumtree, Preloved over here.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh i see thank you for clearing that up


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

He's had multiple homes and kept getting returned? Now youre doing the same. Why on earth would you move somewhere that wouldnt allow a single cat? Poor cat is all I can say. I wouldnt move anywhere that I couldnt take my animals. 

Your cat loves you and needs you - dont you care?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Is there no way you can persuade the landlord to let your cat come with you?


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

I always find it a bit strange when people say they can't take pets to new apartment/house. Would you expect a parent to hand their children over to the state for adoption because they were moving into a "no children" place and therefore couldn't take their kids!? This might sound like an extreme analogy but for me pets are part of the family, and should be loved and respected as such. It saddens me that they ate treated as so disposable.

I wouldn't even go away for one night without ensuring adequate care for my cat, let alone move house!!

Anyway back to this issue at hand, OP, this is primarily a UK forum so unlikely there will be much traffic from your area. Do you have a local pet lovers group on Facebook or twitter? You might have more luck there.


----------



## omeara7 (Feb 27, 2013)

yea, I was under the impression that it would be ok to have a pet there and then after trying it out, the owner decided he didn't want a pet in there since it was new construction with all new furniture and whatnot.

I've been trying to find some other sites like this but had some trouble. I found 
the ebay classifieds section for pets and this was the next thing I found but yea, a UK site probably won't help me much (duh on my part).


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

If the owner said it would be ok at first but then changed their mind then that is their tough luck! Do you have a formal tenancy agreement?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I certainly wouldn't want to eat food that had been left out for weeks!!! 

I realise you probably mean dry food, but if you look closely at the food bowl just after they've eaten, you will notice they have made some of it slightly wet with their saliva when picking bits up to eat them. The meat in the remaining bits which has got wet will start going off after 24 hours, never mind a week!!!! :eek6:

Even if wasn't wet, it would be VERY stale sitting in a bowl and not in a sealed bag or container. The air gets to it very quickly and makes it smell (and probably taste) stale! 

If the food is so low in meat content that it is mostly biscuit, then that says it all - the cat shouldn't be given it in the first place!!


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

Woah... 
I understand the concerns some of you have raised about the food being left out etc, and why the person moved house without ensuring it would be 100% pet friendly (which I agree is a bad thing to do). But really? Some of these replies are awful. There is no real constructive criticism and I feel sorry for the original poster as they sound as if she is trying to do the best thing for the cat given the circumstances. 

At the end of the day, the cat has been fed, housed and kept up to date with vaccinations and vet checks. Now she is posting in places where owners might be looking to take on an older cat. Far worse fates happen to many other less fortunate pets who do have truly dreadful owners  

At least she is trying to find him a new home and not just dumping him back at the rescue.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

thatsafunnylookingcat said:


> Woah...
> I understand the concerns some of you have raised about the food being left out etc, and why the person moved house without ensuring it would be 100% pet friendly (which I agree is a bad thing to do). But really? Some of these replies are awful. There is no real constructive criticism and I feel sorry for the original poster as they sound as if she is trying to do the best thing for the cat given the circumstances.
> 
> At the end of the day, the cat has been fed, housed and kept up to date with vaccinations and vet checks. Now she is posting in places where owners might be looking to take on an older cat. Far worse fates happen to many other less fortunate pets who do have truly dreadful owners
> ...


...

I'm sorry you feel that way ...... but some of us on here feel the way we do rightly or wrongly .... That's how it is amongst cat lovers.... We can't change the way we are , especially when reading posts that, come across the way this one has.... Fed,housed, and uo to date with vaccs are good ,, but this little fella has been in and out of shelters several times , when will he find peace and stability .... BTW he is not an older cat ... You know what i fear that this gorgeous boy will end up well .... yes and far worse fates do befall unfortunate pets .... i still re-iterate my initial words .... if you love your cat then find accomodation that accepts them ... no cat no rent simple imo... being responsible for your pet and it's wellbeing comes before anything in my book .....


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

A cat/dog is for life - and not to be discarded on your next house move!


----------



## thatsafunnylookingcat (Apr 21, 2012)

My guess was that the original poster has signed for the flat and moved with the verbal agreement of the cat. 

If this was the case she will be liable for the rent for the entire length of the tenancy even if she vacates the premises. I don't know enough about US law to say the ins and outs of this with certainty though. 

My point is.... 
Unless the original poster was prepared to fight it out on "Judge Judy" they are probably not going to find a court that will be in favour of somebody withholding rent because they cant have a cat.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I wish i could help but you are so far away.


----------



## omeara7 (Feb 27, 2013)

thatsafunnylookingcat said:


> Woah...
> I understand the concerns some of you have raised about the food being left out etc, and why the person moved house without ensuring it would be 100% pet friendly (which I agree is a bad thing to do). But really? Some of these replies are awful. There is no real constructive criticism and I feel sorry for the original poster as they sound as if she is trying to do the best thing for the cat given the circumstances.
> 
> At the end of the day, the cat has been fed, housed and kept up to date with vaccinations and vet checks. Now she is posting in places where owners might be looking to take on an older cat. Far worse fates happen to many other less fortunate pets who do have truly dreadful owners
> ...


Thank you thatsafunnylookingcat. I am just trying to find a new home for my cat and haven't really received any help other than getting flamed nonstop, as if I'm the worst pet-owner known to man . I agree that I could have done some things better but come on, Treaclesmum, do you honestly wash your cat's food bowl every time after he/she eats? If not, what's the difference? And yes, it's dry food - I'd never do that with wet food. My cat has been 100% healthy every day I've owned him, not 1 single problem in 4+ years. I would never, ever consider declawing him (which I believe is only allowed in USA for some godawful reason), he's been an indoor cat the entire time I've owned him, and he is very happy/content in my care.

Ridiculing me isn't going to help me or my cat at all. I appreciate the concerns and agree that I should have been 100% certain that I could have a pet (though I thought I was) but I can't change that now so the best thing I can do now is find a new owner for him.

Hopefully I have better luck on some other forums.


----------

